# Kenpo Hurricane Victims



## teej (Sep 2, 2005)

There are many Martial Arts schools out there, but does anyone know of any "EP American Kenpo" schools in any of the areas devastated by this Hurricane?? If so, who are the instructors and where are the schools located?

Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 9, 2005)

We had a school in Biloxi that was flooded with over 4 ft. of water.  Who knows how long it will be before we're able to train there again.


----------



## teej (Sep 9, 2005)

What is the name of this school? Who is the owner/instructor and who is the instructors instructor? Where in Biloxi please?

Teej


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 10, 2005)

www.ihmaf.com I'm not sure if my instructor has computer access at the moment. Otherwise, I would foward the e-mail that I was sent.  Any and all assistance is greatly appreciated, and I thank everyone for their thoughts.


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 10, 2005)

As soon as he can, please have him visit the site www.martialhearts.info.  He can fill in his contact information and school needs there.  We are compiling a list of damaged schools and schools that need help (whether it is lodgings, repair, instruction, etc.).


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 12, 2005)

Shorin Ryuu said:
			
		

> As soon as he can, please have him visit the site www.martialhearts.info. He can fill in his contact information and school needs there. We are compiling a list of damaged schools and schools that need help (whether it is lodgings, repair, instruction, etc.).


That's awesome. The world needs more people that will help in times of crisis.

Blessings,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------

